# Question about Paxil



## CaseyL (Jul 23, 2001)

I just started taking Paxil 12.5 mg last night. This morning I had a little bit of D for the first time in 3 1/2 weeks. Could this possibly be from taking one Paxil? My IBS is primarily P and G with some D. Has anyone had this when they first took Paxil? Did it go away? I only had the one episode and then took one Imodium and haven't had any since. It sounds like it could be my IBS acting up, although I had been doing so well since taking Calcium. I am taking the Paxil for depression. Any info. would be appreciated.


----------



## NewBreedGirl (Aug 22, 2000)

yeah I had D the first 2 days it does go away.After that I got C for like 13 days ... but was in no discomfert from it.I kept an online journal of it http://hometown.aol.com/andforonesecond


----------



## blobby (Jul 12, 2002)

be sceptical about that stuff.. works REALLY well for some people with IBS. works for depression and i guess for anxiety disorder. the side effects are pretty awful for a few weeks, then go away. its when you try to stop taking it that you're in trouble!







see ya & good luck


----------



## CaseyL (Jul 23, 2001)

Blobby - my dr warned me about getting off of Paxil. He said not to do it without contacting him first. I think taking the Paxil caused a relapse in my IBS. I'm on my 2nd week of it and will stick with it and hope that when it fully kicks in, IBS will get a little better.


----------

